
Rice Score: Why It’s No Good and You Use It Wrong - AsyaChi
http://hello.ducalis.io/rice-score-why-its-no-good-and-you-use-it-wrong
======
AsyaChi
RICE is best in the beginning when you don’t know where to start. But RICE
isn’t enough if your product is way more complex.

